# Linux "Autostart" init.d und. rc0.d



## ByeBye 154279 (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe gerade eine ausführbare Datei in mein init.d Ordner geschoben und wollte demnächste noch mehrere dieser Dateien rein-kopieren.
Da durch diese Dateien Gameserver gestartent werden, wollte ich jetzt wissen, ob ich es richtig mache, wenn ich diese Dateien per:
    ln -s /etc/rc.d/init.d/datei /etc/rc.d/rc3.d/S90datei
    ln -s /etc/rc.d/init.d/datei /etc/rc.d/rc3.d/K30datei
verknüpfe (natürlich alle einzelnd S100, K 40 ...), sodass der RootSeever erst den Server (S90 ; K30) startet und nachdem dieser "Autostart" fertig ist (also ,dass der Gameserver läuft) den nächsten Server "dran-nimmt".


----------

